# Trouble Decreasing Nitrites



## guppyqs (Sep 29, 2015)

Hello! I have a 10 gallon tank I am using to hold ~12 guppy & molly fry and 2 female guppies until they got big enough to add to my 30 gal tank. I had water in the tank for a few weeks before adding them. I'm am not quite sure if it is cycled or not. There is a small amount of nitrates, does that mean the process is already started? I have been taking water, substrate (sand), and a cut off piece of an old filter to add to the 10 gal to add bacteria to help the cycle. No matter how much water I add to it, it seems like the Nitrites won't decrease. The 30 gal has little to no Nitrites and very low Nitrates. Any tips? I saw one of the female guppies die today. She started doing barrel rolls and swimming erratically before slowing down and getting sucked into the filter. I think this may be nitrite poisoning?
Any advice it appreciated!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

as long as you have any ammonia or nitrite the tank is still cycling. keep doing water changes any time you see it spike


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

When you do water changes as you see spikes in ammonia or nitrites, use fresh, dechlorinated water. Water from your other tank won't help the cycle.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Bacteria doesnt live in the water column, only on surface areas within the tank/filter media. Moving substrate from one tank to the other would work, or used filter media. The water wont do anything.


----------

